
New face of the Bank of England's £50 note is revealed as Alan Turing - gaisturiz
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48962557
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425)

------
SpikeDad
This is very exciting. Hope there's a means to get one of the bills when it's
circulated in 2021.

The US could take a lesson about whom they put on bills.

